# OMG white Bass lace with PCBs taste even better!!



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I tell you what. You guys keep catching and releasing them white bass and I'll keep catching and eating them white bass ya'll release. If some thing happens I'll let you guys know. OK :brew2::brew2::brew2:

White Bass cooked in peanut oil. YUM!!






One meal for my son and when ever for me. I eat them by the pounds


----------



## Jwsops (Mar 7, 2013)

That's very nice of you sir. lol


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm even saving money on night light batteries since I started glowing in the dark


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Here goes round 2 :brew2:

So tasty's!! A friend told me to put a few heaping dash of tabasco sauce on the fillet then batter in corn meal. So so good. Thanks Big D.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

whsalum said:


> I'm even saving money on night light batteries since I started glowing in the dark


:headknock


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

You're making me hungry Bruce :brew2:


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

brucevannguyen said:


> :headknock


I'm just messing with ya, I'm sure not gonna quit eating them


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hay Bruce
Good to see a post from you


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

Bruce prepares a meal fit for a king. I bet all of his neighbors would like to attend his feasts. Some folks just know how to live!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Pete these LL bass is so tasty my wife doing a fish fry for all her friends at work today.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Round 3!! A little mixing and matching. Shrimp,oysters,and LL white Bass.

Guys I hope y'all ain't gonna let a little advisory dampen your plans for beutifull Lake Livingston. Spring break is here. Hope y'all take the kids out there and wack them white bass. The fishing can be awesome up here at LL. Book a guide and let them show you how it's done up here. You cannot come up here and not hooked the kids up with a fish. Heck there's so many Buffalo's down in the river you can snag one on every few cast and let the kids have a good work out.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Up to 20K down there. Not for the novice angler especially with kids.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

fishinganimal said:


> Up to 20K down there. Not for the novice angler especially with kids.[/QUOT
> 
> Yep. No No go go until they reduce the flow. It could be very dangerous even life threatening.But for die hard guys with experience. It would still be doable. Flow would discourage/reduce boat traffics. Fish could be in areas least expected.:blush:


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I know of three good possibilities that will be there sometime this weekend! Beyond the willows!!


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

I watched them build Lake Livingston back in the '70's when I was going to SHSU, always planned to fish it...never have. Maybe some day.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

fishinganimal said:


> Up to 20K down there. Not for the novice angler especially with kids.


This is very true. I am all for fishing, and really enjoy people taking kids and reporting on it, but keep it safe.


----------

